# Kohler shower valve rough in...



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

...who has ever roughed in a kohler shower valve out too far? I swear, kohl has a vendetta against all plumbers.

Sent from my iPod touch using PlumbingZone


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

lol I have installed them too far in the wall.....

after a 140 dollar extension kit I ended up doing the job for free, learned my lesson on that one real fast!

must admit kohler is nice though....


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

billy_awesome said:


> lol I have installed them too far in the wall.....
> 
> after a 140 dollar extension kit I ended up doing the job for free, learned my lesson on that one real fast!
> 
> must admit kohler is nice though....


With prices the way they are around here, if it's not moen, I get a little aggravated. Lol.

Sent from my iPod touch using PlumbingZone


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

markb said:


> ...who has ever roughed in a kohler shower valve out too far? I swear, kohl has a vendetta against all plumbers.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using PlumbingZone


 





Last tub valve I roughed-in was one that I never had seen prior to that. So I was reading the spec-sheet pretty closely. Also, the 'GC' (a homeowner who had no idea what the hell he was doing) could not tell me exactly how much build up was going on the rough wall. So I had to make an educated guess as to how deep to rough-in the tub valve. 

When I did the final, the valve was fine. But it would have been bad for me if I messed up the rough-in.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This was that valve. Old building, no studs (just these vertical metal bars for the sheetrockers to use as studs), wire mesh and plaster. Also, customer was supplying all fixtures. And he buys the tub valve but later on buys the bathtub, so I had to estimate height of tub when I installed tub valve because tub came alot later.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

That looks like a nightmare...


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

What the hell is that


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone ever rough in a THG showerbody? This is one I did (p.i.t.a)


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Anyone ever rough in a THG showerbody? This is one I did (p.i.t.a)


Nice looking work.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Those white pieces of paper in the box....

They aren't packing materials....:laughing:


----------



## Bulldog Plumbing (Nov 9, 2008)

The Kohler instructions are always very easy. I hate when you get one of those ridiculous European brands and your trying to figure out where to place it and there are about 42 dimensions on the schematic and everything is very vague and contradictory.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

love2surf927 said:


> Nice looking work.


Thanks


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Most valves i put backing in the wall a 2x4 on most valves kohlers and I believe delta have deep valves I put them on 1x4 normally work great of they are just using hardybacker and tile


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Those white pieces of paper in the box....
> 
> They aren't packing materials....:laughing:


Hhhmmmmmm interesting... Lol

I got the rough in that requires you to install the stringer between the riser pipe and the tile flange on a 2x4 wall. The instructions only gave me 3/4" of wiggle room for tiles. The homeowner wanted one marble slab on the wall, so that's what I roughed in for. Then they chose the 1/4" thin tiles.... It sucked. If it were a moentrol, we would have been fine. 

I also hate aquabrass for their min and max markings, which are wrong all the time

Sent from my iPod touch using PlumbingZone


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Kohlers a piece a cake ...get the numbers for the finished wall adjust depth


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

seriously pro press for the tub spot?


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

bartnc37 said:


> seriously pro press for the tub spot?


Yuppp...cut the bullet slip the spout done.!


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

union brother 1 said:


> Kohlers a piece a cake ...get the numbers for the finished wall adjust depth


I don't get the location of shut off valves. Looks like they are located at edge of tub, where shower door track may go. Either way, what do you do, put an access panel, right there?


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> I don't get the location of shut off valves. Looks like they are located at edge of tub, where shower door track may go. Either way, what do you do, put an access panel, right there?


I agree, I prefer to have a showerbody with integral stops or isolation valves in a closet (if possible)


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Duct tape to isolate copper riser from metal stud? Inspector will sign off on that?......not here he won't....:no:


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

How effective / easy are propress, sharkbite? I've only done the old fashioned way....solder LOL


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Don The Plumber said:


> I don't get the location of shut off valves. Looks like they are located at edge of tub, where shower door track may go. Either way, what do you do, put an access panel, right there?


the valves are only for shutdown isolation...handles come off.. and stay in the wall


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

tape on the pipe tape on the stud
1 outta 2 for the apprentice that mounted them..... Inspector got bigger things to look for ...than duct tape ...on 1200 shower bodies


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> How effective / easy are propress, sharkbite? I've only done the old fashioned way....solder LOL


Propress and sharkbites are not the same thing first off. 

If you prep your copper properly and fully insert in the fitting you should be set after crimping. Progress saves time if you have a lot of copper to run in a hurry. 

As far as sharkbites, avoid using them with customers you like.


----------

